# Ultimates picture thread



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

My permanet thread of then and now pics. I have older threads but it baffles me to see the things I said when I was a kid being a member since 02.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Feb 11 Blizz -


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Those loading docks looked like a bad time....


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Every single ford is gone now


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on that second pic..very nice professional looking work. Love to see that.
Steve


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You've got a load on that 450/550 with that v box! Did you roll everything to Chevy/GMC? We're looking at going the same route.

The second picture looks very nice, that's something I'd have on my website for sure. And screw those loading docks! Haha


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

What did you like and dislike about running the Ford's? Nice pics! Thx


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1957169 said:


> Every single ford is gone now


Those 2 F550's look like quite the pos trucks! 

The straps on the salter now make sense why the rub rail on my bed has scuffs on it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

What did you replace the F550s with? GM doesn't have anything in that weight class? Nice looking trucks, even better work....you hardly see that anymore.

What made you sell the 6.7s?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The F-250 was my old truck. The gmc is my current. The others are the small company I work for. Thanks for the comments. Reason for switching is not a chevy vs ford thing. Just recycling trucks every few years.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

HHey ultimate i drive by you shop everyday on my way home from work. You got some nice looken stuff. You work with a guy named john mertall ??


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great looking stuff! I hope the new truck is treating you well!! Is that a 9.5' V on the new GMC?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dheavychevy38;1958037 said:


> HHey ultimate i drive by you shop everyday on my way home from work. You got some nice looken stuff. You work with a guy named john mertall ??


Yea I know John pretty well, he plows for the same guy I do. haha small world


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dieselboy01;1958039 said:


> Great looking stuff! I hope the new truck is treating you well!! Is that a 9.5' V on the new GMC?


Thanks mike and yes thats a 9 n half on the gmc. Im pretty used to the truck now, took a little while but I'm settling in.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

I went to high school with john.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Rigid industries fog lamp kit. I basically removed the old ones, bolted these together and in and plugged in. I made an adapter harness and used correct plugs so I didn't have to cut and heat shrink into my factory wiring harness.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Those look really nice.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking equipment.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Photo from 2 years ago. About the best you could do to keep all parking spots open with a pickup


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Love that gmc is it gas or diesel


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

What made you switch from Ford to the GMC?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1958503 said:


> What made you switch from Ford to the GMC?


Guessing he got tired of working on his truck all the time. 

I'm sorry.. just couldn't help myself, you lob me one that that I just can't pass it up.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your LED fogs light's look good! 

I bet they help when plowing.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

It's a gas motor. Me switching from ford to chevy was I wanted a new truck from the dealer and price of a regular cab chevy vs a regular cab f-250 was around 6K give or take. As for all the other trucks, they are all owned by the company I work for and he just recycles new trucks every few years whether its ford or chevy he likes both and realistaclly a regular 4x4 gas truck will push the same amount of snow as a f-550. My old 05 ford never let me down 1 time. lol. 

Scott3430
Im not sure yet how they are while plowing. I generally use them for just hooking up the plow. But we haven't had plowable snow in few weeks now.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Leaf removal this fall dumping at the farm



First time out this year from a few weeks ago we received 13"


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Truck looks good.. You do a lawn kinda by my house off river rd. Thats a pretty killer setup for leafs..


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dheavychevy38;2070064 said:


> Truck looks good.. You do a lawn kinda by my house off river rd. Thats a pretty killer setup for leafs..


Thanks I appreciate that. I have a dozen or so right along the river that I mow. It works good especially if you have a close spot to dump all the leaves. Couldn't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

nice looking truck! do you have any pics of the fog lights at night ?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ultimateinc;2070979 said:


> nice looking truck! do you have any pics of the fog lights at night ?


Not a good representation for the intended direction of the light your looking for but, they are a nice bright crisp white light that throws a good amount of light a tad shorter distance than the headlights.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

New body style GM tow mirrors on 14HD body style


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ultimate plow;2077629 said:


> New body style GM tow mirrors on 14HD body style


That's awesome! How much were they? Did the harness work properly and connect or did you have to modify?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe I missed it but are the fog lights LED? If so where did you get them?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks real good. I thought you were getting the chrome mirrors. All black looks good on there.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Triple L,
A little over 200.00. Plugs connected right in.

Will,
Yes, they are LED DOT approved version by rigid industries. 

diesel,
I changed my order at the last minute. The chrome capped ones with backup lights where 400.00 for my year body truck. I got power, heat and signals on the blacks which was a good deal for 200.00


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Where did you buy or order them ?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ebay......

The rigid lights I bought on amazon


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

can you put a link for the mirrors in here? i have never seen or heard of people putting these on your style truck. i have an 11' duramax and everybody said those mirrors couldn't be done.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Kid-Dmax;2078233 said:


> can you put a link for the mirrors in here? i have never seen or heard of people putting these on your style truck. i have an 11' duramax and everybody said those mirrors couldn't be done.


Sorry, i don't have a direct link anymore, they are on ebay and amazon if you search for you body style.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Wells cargo I picked up today. I really appreciate the quality of these trailers.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;2116506 said:


> Wells cargo I picked up today. I really appreciate the quality of these trailers.


Did you pick it up with the offroad forklift or picked up as in your bought it??


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ultimate plow;2116506 said:


> Wells cargo I picked up today. I really appreciate the quality of these trailers.


Nice. I assume your using it for maintenance equipment? We bought a enclosed a few yrs back for are maintenance side aswell. One of the best things I ever did!! All the equipment stays in and guys have everything they need to do the job..


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The new mirrors I had them put them in when I got my truck it does not have the leds on the front or those back up lights but the turn signal in mine does not work. so all you did was plug and play I have the heat and power but not the signals


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Im not to be forked with Mark



Hysert;2116570 said:


> Nice. I assume your using it for maintenance equipment? We bought a enclosed a few yrs back for are maintenance side aswell. One of the best things I ever did!! All the equipment stays in and guys have everything they need to do the job..


Yes it will be for my lawn mowing equipment. Of corse it had to snow and have a fresh layer of salt on it before it got home.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

cat320;2116668 said:


> The new mirrors I had them put them in when I got my truck it does not have the leds on the front or those back up lights but the turn signal in mine does not work. so all you did was plug and play I have the heat and power but not the signals


Hmmmmmm.......Mine never came with the rear backup LEDs. Yes Mine plugged right in. All my functions worked as stated in the ad. Maybe yours doesn't have leds in the turn part??? Does the ad clearly state that? Does it have LED diodes in the front under the amber lens?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ultimate plow;2117004 said:


> Im not to be forked with Mark
> .


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ultimate plow;2117004 said:


> Im not to be forked with Mark
> 
> Yes it will be for my lawn mowing equipment. Of corse it had to snow and have a fresh layer of salt on it before it got home.


Ya forsure black is tough to keep clean, tho when clean looks great!! We are slowly changing all are trucks over to silver! Mite paint our 550 this spring?? It's just shows less dirt and grim and buys you sometime between washes...


----------



## deadman (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

We got a couple of those trailers at my work very very nice. The only thing we changed was the jack and added more lights on the inside.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;2117004 said:


> Im not to be forked with Mark





Philbilly2;2118043 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I can drive any forking thing around.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ha, look at those bell bottoms on Ol Jerry Reed Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;2118489 said:


> I can drive any forking thing around.


LOL Mark, killing me here!! Good old Burt! that reminds me of when we rented a small crane to replace steel walls inside a tank. The thing gets dropped at the site, and look at my partner and says "so you know how to run thing thing?" He said... "no, I assumed your did" I looked at the ground, looked up and said.... "Well hell yes I know how to run thing thing... it has just been a few years, so sand clear for the first few hours..."

What a sh*t show that was. By the third or fourth hour, I would have to say I could run it... not well, but I could run it.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL....

I Miss my Ford but the GM looks OK


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

ultimate plow;2122799 said:


> LOL....
> 
> I Miss my Ford but the GM looks OK


Your killing me!!!


----------

